# 06 power seat equip



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

I had my car in the shop around July 12th for the seat track problem. I have been waiting all this time for the dealer call me back when the parts arrive. Since then I have made a couple calls inquiring about the parts status and the service writer would check with the parts dept and tell me that the units were on back order. Well, she called me on the way to work this morning to inform me that the parts should be here inside of a week. "The delay is due to an upgrade in the mechanicals for the seats in the vehicle. The new tracks are on the way and they are the upgraded 2006 parts" I of course new exactly what she was talking about! I hope she knows what she is talking about!

arty:


----------



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> I had my car in the shop around July 12th for the seat track problem. I have been waiting all this time for the dealer call me back when the parts arrive. Since then I have made a couple calls inquiring about the parts status and the service writer would check with the parts dept and tell me that the units were on back order. Well, she called me on the way to work this morning to inform me that the parts should be here inside of a week. "The delay is due to an upgrade in the mechanicals for the seats in the vehicle. The new tracks are on the way and they are the upgraded 2006 parts" I of course new exactly what she was talking about! I hope she knows what she is talking about!
> 
> arty:


YES!!!! :cheers I hope this may indeed be a longer/faster travel which actually would allow access to our back seats! If you're seat rail probs are the bumpiness mine suffer as well. Please let us know if the dealer replaces yours with the new parts. I would be at the dealer in a heartbeat to do the same. I've been postponing my radio speaker short problem but I need a radio someday...


----------



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

JMVorbeck

Did you ever get the seat tracks replaced? My car is in today to fix the radio and look at a couple of other things. I forgot to mention the notchy seat travel in hopes of getting the 2006 track. Are these longer travel than our stock ones?


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

bemeyer said:


> JMVorbeck
> 
> Did you ever get the seat tracks replaced? My car is in today to fix the radio and look at a couple of other things. I forgot to mention the notchy seat travel in hopes of getting the 2006 track. Are these longer travel than our stock ones?


Not yet, the dealer called and they are in, I scheduled an appt. but missed it. I have been very busy as of late so I just have to get a chance to get it in. I am going to be in D-town next week so maybe I will drop it off with them before I leave, I am just nervous about the dealer having my car for 10 days. I dont want any scratches or dings while its in thier lot.


----------



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

Right on. Please post if/when you find out.


----------



## ColdOnes (Aug 13, 2005)

JM - What dealer are you using ?


----------



## RevnR6 (Aug 20, 2005)

Tell us how you broke your power seats so that we can all do it and get the '06 "upgrade" :rofl: :cheers


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

ColdOnes said:


> JM - What dealer are you using ?


Dick Norris, US 19, Palm Harbor


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

My service writer obviously didnt know what she was talking about obviously. No more movement of the seat, but just as slow. Possibly slower. Talk about a let down.


----------



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

So, you got the 2006 "improved" seat rails? And there's no difference? That bites.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

bemeyer said:


> So, you got the 2006 "improved" seat rails? And there's no difference? That bites.


I cannot say. Thats what she told me before it went in. I think she was full of beans. These cannot be the improved rails.


----------

